# Review: Tissot Le Locle



## Tempus Fidelis (Apr 4, 2013)

Prologue:

I recently graduated from high school, and it was my birthday one week afterwards, so I decided that this would be a good time to purchase my first "higher-end" watch. I walked into my local Tourneau, and was helped by a nice salesperson who was kind enough to let a eighteen year old try on a number of very nice mid range watches from Hamilton and Tissot. Although the price was a bit higher than grey market, I figured having a warranty couldn't hurt on a pretty expensive watch. Anyway, after lots of thinking, and trying on many pieces multiple times, I settled on the Tissot Le Locle in gold, with a white dial, and brown crocodile strap. I was honestly semi-unsure about my purchase, but as I wore it out of the store, I looked at it, and knew I made the right decision.

Presentation 6/10:

The Le Locle came in a red and black box, which appears to be made of a sturdy plastic, with the Tissot emblem and a cover over the box, showing Tissot's watches through the years. The inside of the box is covered in a white fabric, with a cushion holding the watch in place, and with opening sides that reveal the instructions and warranty cards. This isn't the nicest box I've seen, but it is certainly what one could expect from something in this price range. My only gripe about the packaging would be that the watch does not fit snugly on the cushion that is provided. Since the Le Locle has a deployment clasp, it isn't preferable to have to adjust the watch every time you put it away. Other than that, not too much to note about packaging.

Movement 7/10:

The Le Locle uses an automatic ETA 2824-2 movement, which features hacking and hand winding, along with a quick-set date complication. So far from what I can tell, the watch is running a bit fast around 11 seconds per day or so, however it may change with more wear as the movement breaks in a bit. The gold plated rotor on the back is engraved with "Tissot 1853" on top, and "Swiss Made 25 Jewels" directly underneath. The movement oscillates at 28,800 bpm, which results in a nice second hand sweep that is pretty fluid.

Case and Strap 8/10:

The case is very well finished, with no sharp edges and perfectly rounded corners. The PVD gold plated finish looks stunning in person, and gives the watch an aurora of class, and the plating should hold up for quite a while. The crown is a perfect size for the case, possibly a little bit big, and has the Tissot logo raised off of the crown. The dark-chocolate brown crocodile strap is stitched very well, and is very smooth to the touch. The strap is still a bit squeaky when being moved on the wrist, but that should go away once it's worn in. The Le Locle's strap uses a gold plated deployment clasp with the Tissot "T" logo etched onto its clasp.The clasp is very easy to adjust, and is very comfortable while on the wrist.

The Dial 10/10:

It's not the dial you'll find on a Vacheron, Patek, or Audemars, but in this price range, the Le Locle's off-white dial is extraordinary, if not phenomenal. The light shines off of it at different angles, making the dial's color range anywhere from pure white, to off-white, to cream, which is a beautiful effect. All of the applied numerals are finished in gold, which looks truly stunning. The printed all-caps "Tissot 1853" lettering at the top is beautiful, and is surrounded by a small rectangle, where right above the six o'clock "Le Locle Automatic" is printed in a gorgeous script, with the "Automatic" written all-caps in a very classic, yet readable font. The rest of the middle of the dial is finished with a guilloche print, which is the first thing your eyes are drawn to when you look at the watch. The hour and minute hands are finished in gold, no lume (this is a dress watch after all) and the second hand is a crisp black with a small oval counterweight. All of the hands reach to perfect lengths on the dial, and put the icing on the cake for the entire dial. Overall, this dial looks at home on any dress watch, even on one in a higher price range, and it's a classic design with a crisp modern touch.

Overall 8.8/10:

With 2013 being the 150th, anniversary of Tissot, they've obviously been doing things the right way, and the Le Locle is a clear indicator of this. If I could relate this Tissot to a piece of architecture (bear with me), the Le Locle would be Frank Lloyd Wright's Fallingwater. The watch, much like the house, is a crisp modern design with just the right hint of classical inspiration. The Le Locle is certainly not an "jeans and t-shirt" watch due to its dressy nature, but it can be paired with any type of semi formal clothes from a polo shirt to a blazer. And that is why this particular Tissot keeps a spot in my watch box. It's a piece that earns respect, without breaking the bank: it really is one of the best bang-for-the buck watches on the market right now in my opinion. In short, I'd recommend this watch to everyone. And this piece will obviously hold a special place in my heart as being two things. Not just my first truly good watch, but the start of my future as a college student and as an adult.

Thanks for reading this long review! I really hope you enjoyed, and have a great day, remember to wear all your watches in good health!

Thanks to Flickr failing, these pictures took a while longer than expected, sorry!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Review: Tissot Le Locle (Picture Heavy!)*

Congratulations on graduating and the new Tissot. I'm looking forward to the photos.


----------



## theshooter1981 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Review: Tissot Le Locle (Picture Heavy!)*

Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Review: Tissot Le Locle (Picture Heavy!)*

Great review - can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Sascha von Bornheim (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Review: Tissot Le Locle (Picture Heavy!)*

I bought a black one last year, and enjoy it quite a bit. I do regret not having chosen the Visodate instead, as the Le Locle seems too dressy to be worn with jeans and a T-shirt.
I guess I'll just have to get a Visodate, too.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

I have the same watch with black-dial and rose-gold plating. I noticed that the back of your watch does not appear to be plated? Strange - mine is plated throughout.


----------



## TataM1972 (Jul 21, 2013)

Why didn't you get the Le Locle chronometre?


----------



## vandelsand (Sep 26, 2013)

I love this watch. I would prefer it with white face and silver instead of gold (I don't wear gold color at all... so...) but you have made an excellent choice. A Le Locle will be my first +$500 watch (but that may be a few years off). Congrats!


----------



## vandelsand (Sep 26, 2013)

TataM1972 said:


> Why didn't you get the Le Locle chronometre?


1: It doesn't come in as many nice styles and options.
2: It is double the price for...
3: The same movement (with minor adjustments and Swiss Certification)

SO... I would not get the Chronometre either, unless I want the distinction of having a CERTIFIED most accurate watch in the world.


----------



## Tempus Fidelis (Apr 4, 2013)

vandelsand said:


> I love this watch. I would prefer it with white face and silver instead of gold (I don't wear gold color at all... so...) but you have made an excellent choice. A Le Locle will be my first +$500 watch (but that may be a few years off). Congrats!


Thank you! The Le Locle is really worth the money. I usually don't wear gold either, but as my dress watch, it's grown on me. I hope you end up getting your Le Locle, and enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats on the Le Locle. It looks like a very elegant watch.


----------



## watc (Jul 5, 2013)

Excellent review and congratulations on such a gorgeous watch. I am considering the Le Locle myself. Good choice purchasing it from an authorized dealer because the grey market is saturated with horrible counterfeits.


----------



## hoxuantu (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent review for good timepiece! The Tissot obviously has a reliable movement with timeless design.

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TonyBaloney (Jan 11, 2014)

I really want to get this watch but I don't like how the words look like they were cut out from a piece of printed paper and applied on the dial, almost like an afterthought. I'll probably still get it though because it's so SO beautiful


----------



## scax (Nov 22, 2014)

Tempus Fidelis said:


> Thank you! The Le Locle is really worth the money. I usually don't wear gold either, but as my dress watch, it's grown on me. I hope you end up getting your Le Locle, and enjoy it in good health!


 Hi, Do you have any "how it suits me a year later" report to share? I recently ordered the exact same from an AD in the UK and it will ship likely this coming week (was out of stock at time of order). Got it at a sale price of £255. shipped to France. Hoping yours is still pleasing you a year later..... ;-)


----------



## watching the clock (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Review: Tissot Le Locle (Picture Heavy!)*

Well, good idea get both! That is what I did....... and love them.


----------



## ghgustafson (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Review: Tissot Le Locle (Picture Heavy!)*

I realize this thread is a bit old... but has anyone owned the rose gold / black dial version? Can't find it in a dealer anywhere and I'm wondering if the gold numerals and hands on the black dial is legible enough. Been going back and forth on this one for a while!

Thanks for the help~


----------



## wctah (Nov 9, 2016)

Great review and nice pictures.


----------



## dimsoug (Apr 12, 2017)

Great review


----------

